

KLEKTD: Super Simple Social Bookmarking - adk3
http://klektd.com

======
adk3
I've been working on this in my spare time for a while now. I built it to
scratch an itch I was having with keeping track of things I'd come across
online. I wanted something that could; track links in one click, give me
visual references of all the stuff I had collected, archive the page as it was
when I viewed it and give me ranked full text search across all my stuff. It's
pretty beta at the moment so I'm very open to constructive feedback.

